# Sussex Corker Audax Midhurst 13th June



## Zoom (4 May 2010)

a shameless plug for my event, 2080m of climbing around the beautiful South Downs and Blackdown, entry fee only £5 which includes refreshments before during and after.

http://www.aukweb.net/cal/calsolo.php?Ride=10-302


----------



## GrumpyGregry (4 May 2010)

ah g'wan then, form will be in the post tomorrow.


----------



## rich p (4 May 2010)

Sadly I shall be in the Dolomites that week but I'll try to make next year's unless there is another version sooner.


----------



## Zoom (4 May 2010)

No it's only once a year in June; there was a January version which the old organiser ran once but the Hills and Mills now fits that slot in the calendar nicely;

my next event after that is the Mid Sussex Hilly (or Hillier if you want Ditchling Beacon as a bonus) in October

http://www.aukweb.net/cal/calsolo.php?Ride=10-434

http://www.aukweb.net/cal/calsolo.php?Ride=10-228 (Hillier)


----------



## rich p (4 May 2010)

Zoom said:


> No it's only once a year in June; there was a January version which the old organiser ran once but the Hills and Mills now fits that slot in the calendar nicely;
> 
> my next event after that is the Mid Sussex Hilly (or Hillier if you want Ditchling Beacon as a bonus) in October
> 
> ...



I'll pencil it in the diary!


----------

